# do u really go anywhere until the last day?



## deadgame (Sep 30, 2011)

I was listening to a radio preacher the other day, and he was reading out of the twenty something area of job, he said that the word says you die n lay in the ground, and if your people do good you don't know it and if they are brought low you don't know it, and you stay like your sleeping in the ground until the last day, and then you come out whole like a real person, like resurrected Jesus to be precise. So if thats the case, where did this teaching of you die n straight to the place, I.e. heaven or Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ? Please help me out with this. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that none of us know positively.

Jesus did tell the thief on the cross that He'd see him in paradise 'tomorrow'. It also says to be absent in the body is to be present in the Lord. 

Of course I prefer either of these rather than staying in the ground.

Personally I believe that when we die our spirit  goes straight to heaven, and our body stays in the ground until the rapture or resurrection. And perhaps that is just wishful thinking, just like I hope the rapture comes before tribulation and the way I understand scripture, we will be raptured pretrib.

It also says about the rapture that the dead in Christ will rise first, but it doesn't go on to say whether that's just our body that's to be glorified back to our spirit or whether we truly are asleep, spirit, body and soul until the trumpet sound of the rapture.

I'm sure there are others here that understand it more in depth than I do....I try to keep it simple, so's I won't worry myself to death about it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 1, 2011)

It's all in how you choose to interpret the words.

I'm just a heathen non-believer, but I do believe that those who are no longer with us live on as long as we keep them in our heart.

For instance, my grandfather who died 18 years ago goes trout fishing with me every time I go, I can't say he's watching from above, but he's a part of every cast I make and every fish I catch, because he taught me to trout fish, and I think about him every minute when I'm trout fishing.


----------



## deadgame (Oct 1, 2011)

The guy on the radio also mentioned the thief on the cross and said punctuation was added to the bible and if you move the comma to before you, it would read as it should  now im no scholar or even the Christian I should be, but I wanna have it right before I die.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re:*

If you've given you life over to Christ and you know He lives in you, you have got it right before you die.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 4, 2011)

The Spirit that has been renewed within a believer in Christ is that part that cannot be corrupted by sin and the flesh any longer. It is that part, our 'real' part, that comes into the full incorruptible presence of the Lord when we shed this body.  Later, in the new heaven, God will bring us a new body. Death ushers us into the joyous presence of the Lord, while we wait for "new clothes" from above.

And if a trip to Tahiti could describe our final 'heavenly' destination wearing a diamond laced tux or gown, a stopover in Hawaii would be like the "in between" part after we step over to meet Him, wearing golden hoodies and kaki.


----------



## The Foreigner (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to mention the thief on the cross... "I say to you today you will be with me in paradise" - no comma in original. It seems while his body went to the grave his Spirit returned to God immediately. Our spiritual nature is eternal and immortal and thus cannot die. It enters rest or torment immediately waiting the bodily resurrection when body and spirit will be united.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Depends on our works.


----------



## deadgame (Oct 7, 2011)

So when does all that happen? It sounds believable  any scripture to back it? For personal research  thanks yall. This is one of the best forums on the whole web, real good folks across the board


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 7, 2011)

Sadly, we have conflicting information on whether we go straight to be with the Lord. One place says absent from the body is present with the Lord. Another say that we who are alive will not precede those who have fallen asleep.....the dead in Christ will rise....we who are still alive will be caught up together. 1 Thes 4:13-17. I don't worry over which way it will happen


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2011)

formula1 said:


> If you've given you life over to Christ and you know He lives in you, you have got it right before you die.



This is all you need to know brother.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 10, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Sadly, we have conflicting information on whether we go straight to be with the Lord. One place says absent from the body is present with the Lord. Another say that we who are alive will not precede those who have fallen asleep.....the dead in Christ will rise....we who are still alive will be caught up together. 1 Thes 4:13-17. I don't worry over which way it will happen



The reason those who are alive can not precede those who are asleep is because you cant be there b4 they are, if they are dead they are already there, if you are alive you cant be there b4 them, they are there now. The point Paul was making is take comfort in the fact that if a loved one dies b4 you, and they are saved, then you will see them again. It will be either when you die, or, if you live long enough to see Christ return, then you will see them at His return cause He will bring them with Him.It is impornt you dont stop reading at verse 17, read 18 also  or you may think the main point of those verses is rapture, but in fact the main point is comforting the person who has lost a loved on in Christ by telling them that person is in there future.


----------



## apoint (Oct 30, 2011)

So true Mr SneekEE.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 30, 2011)

Either way it is the safest bet you will ever make and the payout cannot be measured, give it all to Jesus.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 17, 2011)

Paul's statement regarding "being absent from the body is to be present with the Lord" does not contradict the dozens of other verses that make it clear heaven is not experienced until the return of Christ. Think about it--if you are asleep, what is the next thing you are aware of? Being awake of course! Those who have died will not be aware of anything again until Christ calls them forth from the grave at His return. When you die, this is the literal next thing you experience.


----------

